# Grinder stand?



## jwmay (Feb 26, 2022)

I bought this stand last weekend. I wire wheeled, and painted it. I can't decide how to use it. I thought grinder stand, milling machine stand, decorative patio table...Anyways here is what it looks like right now.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 26, 2022)

It should certainly be able to support that grinder.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 26, 2022)

looks heavy duty. Seems like it would be tippy with the large top on it. I personally do workstations where there is more than one machine with usually some kind of drawers for storage underneath. Do the castors have locks?


----------



## jwmay (Feb 26, 2022)

It's just sitting on a dolly so I can move it around while I'm working on it. It's cast iron, so I didn't want to wrestle it too much. The original plan had a top only as large as the...top. If that makes sense. I set these on top and thought it looked nice. I can bolt it down if necessary when I figure out what it'll be and where it goes. 
With this arrangement, it would hold 2 bench grinders and a 1x42 belt sander. I don't know. All opinions welcome! Lol


----------

